# za dużo / zbyt dużo



## slavic_one

Dzień dobry.
Jaka jest różnica między "to jest za dużo/wiele/mało/ciepło..." a "to jest zbyt dużo/wiele/mało/ciepło..."?


----------



## majlo

There's no difference in meaning. "Za" and "zbyt" might sound better with particular adverbs.


----------



## slavic_one

Ładnie.. na przykład, mnie brzmy lepiej "za dużo/mało", ale "zbyt wiele/ciepło". Jak wam Polakami zdaje się lepsze?
(Mógbym napisać "jak ci się zdaje za lepiej?" ale aby ten "za" nie miał znaczenie "zbyt"?)


----------



## Faycelina

slavic_one said:


> Ładnie.. Na przykład mnie brzmi lepiej "za dużo/mało", ale "zbyt wiele/ciepło". Które Wam, Polakom, wydaje się lepsze?
> (Mógbym napisać "jak ci się zdaje za lepiej?" ale aby ten "za" nie miał znaczenia "zbyt"?)



Jako, że to forum ma służyć celom naukowym, to poprawiłam co nieco 
Jak dla mnie za/zbyt są w powyższych wypadkach zupełnie wymienne. Może w zdaniu brzmiałyby lepiej/gorzej, choć wydaje mi się, że też bez różnicy.

Np. Miał *za mało *pieniędzy na zakupy. / Miał *zbyt mało* pieniędzy na zakupy.
Czy to dla ciebie *za duże *poświęcenie? / Czy to dla Ciebie *zbyt duże *poświęcenie?
To było dla niej *za wiele* obowiązków, więc odeszła z pracy. / To było dla niej *zbyt wiele* obowiązków, więc odeszła z pracy. 
Dziś było zdecydowanie *za ciepło* na zwiedzanie! / Dziś było zdecydowanie *zbyt ciepło* na zwiedzanie!


A jak Wam się wydaje?


----------



## robin74

Dla mnie nie ma żadnej różnicy, oba są w pełni wymienne.


----------



## BezierCurve

Jedyna różnica leży chyba w rejestrze językowym; "za" brzmi bardziej kolokwialnie, "zbyt" bardziej książkowo.


----------



## slavic_one

Dziękuję Wam wszystcym bardzo


----------



## Faycelina

slavic_one said:


> Dziękuję bardzo Wam wszystkim



Cała przyjemność po naszej stronie  Powodzenia!


----------



## Marcus Africanus

BezierCurve said:


> Jedyna różnica leży chyba w rejestrze językowym; "za" brzmi bardziej kolokwialnie, "zbyt" bardziej książkowo.



Popieram tę wypowiedź w pełni.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

slavic_one said:


> Dziękuję Wam wszystkim bardzo



Przecież to też jest OK.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

slavic_one said:


> Jak wam, Polakom, wydaje się lepiej?


Tak też może być.


slavic_one said:


> (Mógłbym napisać "jak ci się wydaje za lepiej?" ale aby ten "za" nie miało znaczenia "zbyt"?)


You can't say this: "Jak ci się wydaje za lepiej?"


----------



## konfit

Marcus Africanus said:


> "Jak ci się wydaje za lepiej?"



To, jak dla mnie w ogóle nie brzmi jak po polsku... Poprawniej byłoby juz powiedzieć: Jaka forma/wersja jest/wydaje się lepsza?

Nie wiem, czy to jakaś zasada i czy tak rzeczywiście jest, ale chyba nie ma konstrukcji "za + stopien wyższy"

Czy powiedziałbyć "Jak ci się wydaje za gorzej?"??


----------



## Slovianka

Po polsku mozna powiedzieć" "co uważasz za lepsze?", ale gdy chcesz użyć przysłówka, to:  "jak będzie lepiej?".
Myślę, że to może być kalka językowa z chorwackiego.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

konfit said:


> To, jak dla mnie w ogóle nie brzmi jak po polsku... Poprawniej byłoby juz powiedzieć: Jaka forma/wersja jest/wydaje się lepsza?
> 
> Nie wiem, czy to jakaś zasada i czy tak rzeczywiście jest, ale chyba nie ma konstrukcji "za + stopien wyższy"
> 
> Czy powiedziałbyć "Jak ci się wydaje za gorzej?"??



If I do not misunderstand You, konfit, so You have misunderstood me. I did not suggest: "Jak ci się wydaje za lepiej?".


----------



## Thomas1

W pierwszym poście jest mowa o za/zbyt + przysłówek, ale jeśli mamy zdanie, gdzie mamy sam czasownik, np: zbyt się tym przejął, to żeby za było OK, trzeba coś dodać: za bardzo się tym przejął. Innymi słowy zbyt już oznacza za bardzo (~poza limit/możliwości), wydaje mi się, że można go wtedy używać wymienne ze zbytnio: zbytnio się tym przejął idea: ale nie: zbytnio ciepło; zbytnio raczej nie funkcjonuje za dobrze z przysłówkami). Za informuje tylko o tym że coś wychodzi poza ramy, ale nie dodaje elementu poza czego ramy.


----------



## bg1

Dla mnie "za" brzmi pewniej, bardziej twierdząco, i bardziej autorytatywnie niż "zbyt". Na przykład mówisz do syna: "Synku, za dużo grasz !!!". To zdanie brzmi bardziej surowo niż: "Synku, (moim zdaniem) grasz zbyt dużo". Ale to moje subiektywne odczucie. Jestem tak samo "cudzoziemcem" jak Ty, *Slavic_one*


----------



## Marcus Africanus

bg1 said:


> Dla mnie "za" brzmi bardziej twierdząco, twardo, autorytatywnie niż "zbyt". Na przykład mówisz do syna: "Synku, za dużo grasz !!!". To zdanie brzmi bardziej surowo niż: "Synku, (moim zdaniem) grasz zbyt dużo". Ale to moje subiektywne odczucie. Jestem tak samo "cudzoziemcem" jak Ty, *Slavic_one*



Zgodziłbym się, "zbyt" jest dla mnie delikatniejsze, "za" - zdecydowane.


----------



## slavic_one

Thomas1 said:


> W pierwszym poście jest mowa o za/zbyt + przysłówek, ale jeśli mamy zdanie, gdzie mamy sam czasownik, np: zbyt się tym przejął, to żeby za było OK, trzeba coś dodać: za bardzo się tym przejął. Innymi słowy zbyt już oznacza za bardzo (~poza limit/możliwości), wydaje mi się, że można go wtedy używać wymienne ze zbytnio: zbytnio się tym przejął idea: ale nie: zbytnio ciepło; zbytnio raczej nie funkcjonuje za dobrze z przysłówkami). Za informuje tylko o tym że coś wychodzi poza ramy, ale nie dodaje elementu poza czego ramy.



Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Tylko nie pojąłem, "nie dodaje elementu poza czego ramy". Jak _zbyt się tym przejął_ "mówi" poza czego ramy, a _za bardzo się tym przejął_ nie?
To _zbytnie_ jest przysłówek, czy tak?


----------



## vpprof

slavic_one said:


> Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Tylko nie pojąłem, "nie dodaje elementu poza czego ramy". Jak _zbyt się tym przejął_ "mówi" poza czego ramy, a _za bardzo się tym przejął_ nie?
> To _zbytnie_ jest przysłówek, czy tak?


Hmm, nie będę się wdawał w egzegezę myśli kolegi Thomasa  , ale jedno co mogę powiedzieć na pewno to to, że „zbytnio” jest przysłówkiem (odpowiada na pytanie „jak?”), natomiast „zbytni/zbytnia/zbytnie” to przymiotnik (odpowiada na pytanie „jaki/jaka/jakie?”).

Acha, co do tematu wątku: również uważam, że nie ma specjalnej różnicy między „za” a „zbyt”, poza tą, że pierwsze wyrażenie jest mniej formalne oraz tą, że drugie wyrażenie wyraźnie nie łączy się z przysłówkiem „bardzo” (mówimy „za bardzo”, nie: „zbyt bardzo”).


----------



## Thomas1

Vpprof witaj na forum! 


slavic_one said:


> Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Tylko nie pojąłem, "nie dodaje elementu poza czego ramy". Jak _zbyt się tym przejął_ "mówi" poza czego ramy, a _za bardzo się tym przejął_ nie?
> To _zbytnie_ jest przysłówek, czy tak?


Chodzi mi tu o wyjście poza ramy czyichś możliwości (chociaż nie wiem czy ramy to akurat najlepsze słowo w tym kontekście, ale mam nadzieję, że wiesz co mam na myśli, powiedz jeśli tak nie jest). 
_zbyt _już ma w sobie dwa elementy _za _+ _bardzo_
_za _tego nie ma, to jest brak w nim _bardzo_ i dlatego trzeba go do niego dodać (mowa oczywiście o połączeniu obu wyrazów z czasownikiem).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Marcus Africanus said:


> Jak wam, Polakom, wydaje się lepiej?


 
Niestety, po polsku nie można powiedzieć „co wydaje się lepiej”.
*Co* nie może iść w parze z przysłówkiem. 
Nie mówimy „co jest lepiej” tylko „co jest lepsze” albo "jak jest lepiej".  
 
To zdanie można wyrazić po polsku:
Co wam, Polakom, wydaje sie lepsze?
Albo: Jak się wam, Polakom, wydaje, co jest lepsze?
Albo: Jak wam, Polakom, wydaje się, jest lepiej powiedzieć? (Nie całkiem dobra polszczyzna, ale do zaakceptowania).


----------



## Marcus Africanus

"Jak wam wydaje się lepiej?" - czy tak nie można powiedzieć?
Podobnie: "Jak wam się wydaje lepiej?" "Jak ci się wydaje lepiej?"


----------



## bg1

Marcus Africanus said:


> "Jak wam wydaje się lepiej?" - czy tak nie można powiedzieć?
> Podobnie: "Jak wam się wydaje lepiej?" "Jak ci się wydaje lepiej?"



Można powiedzieć:
Jak wam się wydaje? Jak jest lepiej?
Jak według was jest lepiej?
Jak waszym zdaniem jest lepiej?


----------



## Thomas1

bg1 said:


> Można powiedzieć:
> Jak wam się wydaje? Jak jest lepiej?
> Jak według was jest lepiej?
> Jak waszym zdaniem jest lepiej?


 Można.


----------



## bg1

Thomas1 said:


> Można.



Znaczy wiem, to były właściwie moje odpowiedzi dla Marcusa  Ale dzięki!


----------



## Thomas1

bg1 said:


> Znaczy wiem, to były właściwie moje odpowiedzi dla Marcusa  Ale dzięki!


 Nie ma to jak dobrze się zrozumieć!


----------



## Marcus Africanus

A toś mnie wpuścił w maliny, Slavic One ;-) No ładnie!


----------



## slavic_one

Przepraszam, nie byłem tutaj długi czas. Dziękuję za odpowiedzi, i o zbytu, i o wydawaniu!


----------

